# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Upload your pics



## newmang (Sep 22, 2003)

Why has hardly anyone uploaded pics of their natural tanks? Get going people.


----------



## newmang (Sep 22, 2003)

Why has hardly anyone uploaded pics of their natural tanks? Get going people.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Excellent question!


----------



## GDominy (Jun 24, 2004)

How is this?

Here is my Low Tech 45 Gallon tank, set up using nothing but African PLants and wood (mopani)










http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/45G/45g05_big.jpg


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Very nice! Thanks for taking the iniative.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

The root system effect is VERY very cool! At first I thought it was one of those realistic 3-D background that they sell in Europe. Very nice naturalistic arrangement!


Paul


----------



## kenmeyer (Jul 31, 2004)

Heres a photo of tank


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice tank going there, Ken! I am seeing a concave tank in progress here, with the 'dip' being somewhat closer to the right, which is a nice technique. This is a big tank(I think), and therefore having these swords are a good idea. You can always remove some later in the future when they become even bigger; their root system will be somewhat of a pain to deal with, however. Other than that, maybe just letting the tank 'grow' and develop and make any assessment in a month or so. So far so good; just need to let the plants grow in more.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

This is a very nice start for a natural tank. You have plants that should do well... and enough of them. It also looks like you have a soil substrate and enough light. The Amazons should do very well.


----------



## Sandhill (Oct 17, 2004)

My tank is a 20 long with soil-flourite substrate. A heater, powerhead, and lighting finish it off. The plants and fish seem to do very well.


----------



## Harry-Proton (Dec 11, 2004)

150 Gallons
soil substrate


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2003)

My 2.5Gallon Tank. Setup 2 days ago!!


----------



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

Thats a beautiful tank Harry i realy love it!


----------



## Harry-Proton (Dec 11, 2004)

want others pics ?

but tanks on this site are really beautyfull !








sorry, but I'm not endowed with english


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Harry-Proton:
> http://membres.lycos.fr/techniquesaquatiques/upload/image/15aout2004_ensemble_nouvelle_branche.jpg
> ...


This is a beautiful tank, indeed. It takes a lot of confidence to set up a 150 gal.


----------



## silvia (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is my tank 61 gal.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Plants look nice and its nice to see fat, healthy fish.

This tank looks like one that doesn't require much work and provides considerable pleasure. 

Thanks for posting your picture.


----------



## silvia (Jan 11, 2005)

This is the smaller tank 60 liters, no topsoil but only grawel with laterite pearls


----------

